# Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU



## Köhlerjan (21. Februar 2009)

Moin, sitz heute am Frühstückstisch und lese folgenden Bericht in den Lübecker Nachrichten:

*Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*
Heiligenhafen: Jetzt geraten auch die Hobbyangler in den Blickpunkt der EU und müssen mit Einschränkungen rechnen. In Brüssel wird der Entwurf beraten, nach dem die Fangqoten für bestimmte Fische nicht nur für Berufsfischer, sondern auch für Hochseeangler gelten sollen. Die Fänge sollen überwacht und regestriert werden. "Für unseren Bereich wäre eine solche Maßnahme der Tod für viele Kutterbetriebe", stellt der Vorsitzende des Hafenausschusses Heiligenhafen, Gerhardt Poppendiecker, ........ Sollten jetzt noch soche Kontrollen eingeführt werden, dann bedeutet das für viele unserer Betriebe ..... das aus. .........

Meiner Meinung nach war das schon lange fällig. Auf den Kuttern sind so viele Angler ohne Angelschein unterwegs und es werden so viele untermassige Fische mitgenommen, das da ne Kontrolle her muss. Die Besatzung schert sich doch nen Dreck darum, würden sich ja sonst die Kunden vergraueln.
Zudem hört dann auch vieleicht endlich mal die Angelei auf den Laichdorsch auf. 
Gruß Jan:vik:


----------



## muz660socke (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

Hallo Jan
Auf allen Schiffen mit denen ich zum Hochseeangeln fahre und gefahren bin, wurde immer auf das Mindestmaß hingewiesen und darauf geachtet. Des weiteren wurde jeden Tag der Fang gezählt und in das Logbuch eingetragen.Aus meiner Sicht ist auf vielen Schiffen alles bestens. 
Selbstverständlich wird es immer wieder Negativbeispiele geben und daran werden Kontrollen wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel ändern.
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## Platte (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*



Köhlerjan schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach war das schon lange fällig. Gruß Jan:vik:


Was fällig? Das Quoten für Angler eingeführt werden oder meinst du nur das mehr Kontrollen für ggf Fischereischeine oder untermaßige Fische eingeführt werden sollen?


----------



## Köhlerjan (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*



Platte schrieb:


> Was fällig? Das Quoten für Angler eingeführt werden oder meinst du nur das mehr Kontrollen für ggf Fischereischeine oder untermaßige Fische eingeführt werden sollen?



Fällig war das Fischereischeine und Größen kontrolliert werden. Und wie beschrieben, ich würde es für gut heißen, dass wir Angler auch unseren Beitrag leisten würden ohne zu mäkeln und Laichdorsch nicht mehr gefischt werden darf (was die Hauptsaison auf den Kuttern ausmacht). Ansonsten  machen  wir uns schließlich alles selber Kaputt Aber hierfür gibt es ja andere Trööts, die sich mit dem Laichdorsch beschäftigen.
Schade ist nur, das es halt genau wie mit dem Anglermüll, immer wieder Hobbyangler gibt, die anderen das angeln schwer machen. Ich schätze dass die Boardies hier alle durch die Bank als passionierte Angler bezeichnet werden können, die Wissen was sie machen und wozu Regeln aufgestellt worden sind (Mindestmaß / Schonzeiten). Manche halten das Meer nur für unerschöpflich, dem ist leider nur nicht so. 
Und das auf manchen Kuttern auf das Mindestmaß hingewiesen wird reicht eben nicht. Was zu klein ist, ist und bleibt zu klein. Viele nehmen die Lüdden trotzdem mit. Ist halt schade dass deshalb wieder Gesetze her müssen, nur weil manche sich nicht an die Regeln halten.
Naja, hoffe das wird kein Meckertrööt.
Gruß Jan


----------



## antonio (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

warum solls auf dem meer anders zugehen als woanders?

antonio


----------



## duck_68 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*



Köhlerjan schrieb:


> Fällig war das Fischereischeine und Größen kontrolliert werden. Und wie beschrieben, ich würde es für gut heißen, dass wir Angler auch unseren Beitrag leisten würden ohne zu mäkeln und Laichdorsch nicht mehr gefischt werden darf (was die Hauptsaison auf den Kuttern ausmacht). Ansonsten  machen  wir uns schließlich alles selber Kaputt Aber hierfür gibt es ja andere Trööts, die sich mit dem Laichdorsch beschäftigen.
> Schade ist nur, das es halt genau wie mit dem Anglermüll, immer wieder Hobbyangler gibt, die anderen das angeln schwer machen. Ich schätze dass die Boardies hier alle durch die Bank als passionierte Angler bezeichnet werden können, die Wissen was sie machen und wozu Regeln aufgestellt worden sind (Mindestmaß / Schonzeiten). Manche halten das Meer nur für unerschöpflich, dem ist leider nur nicht so.
> Und das auf manchen Kuttern auf das Mindestmaß hingewiesen wird reicht eben nicht. Was zu klein ist, ist und bleibt zu klein. Viele nehmen die Lüdden trotzdem mit. Ist halt schade dass deshalb wieder Gesetze her müssen, nur weil manche sich nicht an die Regeln halten.
> Naja, hoffe das wird kein Meckertrööt.
> Gruß Jan




#6|good:|good:


----------



## Köhlerjan (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*



antonio schrieb:


> warum solls auf dem meer anders zugehen als woanders?
> 
> antonio



#6 Genau?#c
Gruß Jan


----------



## Platte (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*



Köhlerjan schrieb:


> Fällig war das Fischereischeine und Größen kontrolliert werden. Und wie beschrieben, ich würde es für gut heißen, dass wir Angler auch unseren Beitrag leisten würden ohne zu mäkeln und Laichdorsch nicht mehr gefischt werden darf (was die Hauptsaison auf den Kuttern ausmacht). Ansonsten machen wir uns schließlich alles selber Kaputt Aber hierfür gibt es ja andere Trööts, die sich mit dem Laichdorsch beschäftigen.
> Schade ist nur, das es halt genau wie mit dem Anglermüll, immer wieder Hobbyangler gibt, die anderen das angeln schwer machen. Ich schätze dass die Boardies hier alle durch die Bank als passionierte Angler bezeichnet werden können, die Wissen was sie machen und wozu Regeln aufgestellt worden sind (Mindestmaß / Schonzeiten). Manche halten das Meer nur für unerschöpflich, dem ist leider nur nicht so.
> Und das auf manchen Kuttern auf das Mindestmaß hingewiesen wird reicht eben nicht. Was zu klein ist, ist und bleibt zu klein. Viele nehmen die Lüdden trotzdem mit. Ist halt schade dass deshalb wieder Gesetze her müssen, nur weil manche sich nicht an die Regeln halten.
> Naja, hoffe das wird kein Meckertrööt.
> Gruß Jan


Sorry wenn ich dich falsch verstehe aber es geht hier doch um Quoten für Angler, oder irre ich da?
Was du schreibst über mehr Kontrollen für Mindesmaße und Fischereischeine hat nichts mit der Forderung der EU zu tun?
Sollte sich hier auch nur ein Angler finden der für den Quotenfang für Angler an der Ostsse ist, sollte er sich nach meiner Meinung bei den Foren anmelden die gegen Angeln sind.


----------



## Baltic64 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*



> Sorry wenn ich dich falsch verstehe aber es geht hier doch um Quoten für Angler, oder irre ich da?
> Was du schreibst über mehr Kontrollen für Mindesmaße und Fischereischeine hat nichts mit der Forderung der EU zu tun?
> Sollte sich hier auch nur ein Angler finden der für den Quotenfang für Angler an der Ostsse ist, sollte er sich nach meiner Meinung bei den Foren anmelden die gegen Angeln sind.


Der erste sinnvolle Kommentar in diesem Trööt.#6 

Ihr solltet euch mal etwas genauer mit der angedachten* EU-Verordnung Artikel 47* auseinandersetzen, dann würden euch alle Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen. 
Mehr sag ich jetzt nicht dazu:r.

Schönen Abend


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

ich find eine fangbegrenzung auch ok man muss doch nicht 20kg fisch am tag aus dem meer ziehen


----------



## bacalo (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

@ baltic64
Ihr solltet euch mal etwas genauer mit der angedachten* EU-Verordnung Artikel 47* auseinandersetzen, dann würden euch alle Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen. 

Mh, hast du einen Link hierzu, 
von wann ist diese Verordnung?
Wer initierte diese Verordnung?

Wäre nett; schonmal Danke!

Hoffe doch stark, dass die EU nicht die Verordnung vergisst,
worauf bestimmte Angelkutter erhebliche finanzielle Bealstungen auf sich nahmen|uhoh:.


----------



## Baltic64 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

@bacalo
kriegst ne PN


----------



## bacalo (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

Bescheid


----------



## gerihecht (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*



Köhlerjan schrieb:


> Moin, sitz heute am Frühstückstisch und lese folgenden Bericht in den Lübecker Nachrichten:
> 
> *Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*
> Heiligenhafen: Jetzt geraten auch die Hobbyangler in den Blickpunkt der EU und müssen mit Einschränkungen rechnen. In Brüssel wird der Entwurf beraten, nach dem die Fangquoten für bestimmte Fische nicht nur für Berufsfischer, sondern auch für Hochseeangler gelten sollen. Die Fänge sollen überwacht und registriert werden. "Für unseren Bereich wäre eine solche Maßnahme der Tod für viele Kutterbetriebe", stellt der Vorsitzende des Hafenausschusses Heiligenhafen, Gerhardt Poppendiecker, ........ Sollten jetzt noch soche Kontrollen eingeführt werden, dann bedeutet das für viele unserer Betriebe ..... das aus. .........
> ...


 Moin Moin Ich bin auch der Meinung das  ein Angelschein Pflicht ist und auch dafür eine Kontrolle geben sollte.Wenn dann diese "Angler" untermassige Fische nicht zurücksetzen ja  dann sollte die Besatzung  die Fische zurücksetzen.Ich glaube aber auch das wir die rücksichtslosen darauf ansprechen können untermassige Fische zurückzusetzen .Ist schon fast jedem peinlich wenn er von zwei drei Leuten darauf angesprochen wird.


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

Hallo,
es sollten doch einige erst einmal die Verordnung, bzw. deren Entwurf lesen. Angelscheine, Mindestmaße usw. spielen überhaupt keine Rolle dabei. Da sind gesetzliche Regelungen, die seit langem gelten und einzuhalten sind.
Es geht in dem Artikel darum, dass die Fänge der Hobbyangler und Hobbyfischer in die Quoten der jeweiligen EU Staaten eingerechnet werden sollen. Letztendlich will die EU die Mitgliedsstaaten dazu zwingen, für die Fische, für die ein Bewirtschaftungsplan besteht (z.B. Dorsche, Hering und Lachs ) Quoten für Hobbyfischer und deren Boote einzuführen und zu überwachen. Das würde bedeuten, das für jedes Kleinboot ( man denkt dabei sogar an Bellyboote - ganz ehrlich, die Definition läßt das offen) Quoten eingeführt werden und diese auch überwacht werden müßten.
Diese Gedanken sind praktisch undurchführbar, aber eben nicht vom Tisch. Man müßte also bei einer Bootmiete oder Kuttercharter erstmal fragen, ob der auch noch Quote auf seinem Boot hat....
Gegenaktionen laufen schon. Wer sich weiter informieren will, dem rate ich mal einen Blick ins Forum des BAC. Dort schläft man nicht, sondern hat schon gehandelt. Weitere Aktionen in Richtung der Verbände könnten aber siucher nicht schaden.


----------



## duck_68 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

Für andere Gewässer müssen auch Fanglisten geführt werden - warum also nicht für die Ostsee - die BF müssen sich doch auch an ihre Quoten halten... Irgendwann muss halt mal was zum Schutz des Dorsches getan werden...


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

Genau,
und damit das geht, bekommt jetzt jedes Boot vom Bellyboot an eine amtliche Registriernummer. Diese bekommt man beim Landratsamt gegen die jährliche Grundbegühr von lächerlichen 40 Euro. Dann gehts zum Fischereiamt. Dort führt man sein Wassergefährt vor und erhält auf Antrag - mit Durchschrift und Foto - die jährliche Quotenzuteilung und das Bordbuch für die Statistik, in die jeder Fisch sofort nach dem erdolchen einzutragen ist. Die Quoteneintragung kostet 25,- Euro und das Bordbuch in wasserfest noch einmal 12,50 Euro.
Nachdem ja nun reichlich Gebühren eingenommen wurden, stellt der Staat noch 300 neue Beamte ein und 20 Kontrollschiffe werden in den Dienst gestellt, damit man das ja auch alles überwachen kann.
Na klar, warum auch nicht. Muß ja zu Hause auch n Fangbuch führen...

Warum nicht ganz einfach eine Schonzeit für den Dorsch mit einer entsprechenden Überwachung oder Sperrung der Laichgebiete?

Um richtig verstanden zu werden: Ich bin absolut für die Erfassung der Ausfänge durch die Sportfischerei. Ich führe seit Jahren Fangbücher und habe auch die Aktivitäten von Herrn Schulz vom Institut für Ostseefischerei immer positiv gesehen. Allerdings sollten diese Quoten von vorherein wissenschaftlich berechnet und aus der Gesamtquote herausgerechnet werden. Ich will ein Hobby durchführen und das ist nicht Statistik und Warteübungen bei irgendwelchen EU Kontrollen.
Wenn also die Sportangelei 5000 Tonnen Dorsche im Jahr fängt und es stehen 40.000 Tonnen für eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung zur Verfügung, können Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischerei eben nur 35.000 Tonne Quote erhalten. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## nibbler001 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

@Dolphin sehe ich genauso. Es macht shcon sinn wenn man die Hochseeangelei von den Fangqouten abzieht, warumsollte man sonst auf 40.000 Tonnen begrenzen am ande aber 45.000 Tonnen Rausziehen, nur weil die nicht in auf die BF Statistik angerechnet werden? Wäre doch quatsch.  Ausserdem ne ganz andere Frage: " WAs spricht gegen eine Kutterquote, wenn sie Ordentlich bemessen ist?. 
Wenn ein Kutter wie n BF-Kutter bewertet wird, sollte die Quote doch eig hoch genug sein, oder? KAnn mir nicht vorstellen das aufm Angelkutter mehr als auf einem Kutter mi Schlepp und Stelllnetzt gefangen wird. (Falls ich da falsch liege, berichtugt mich).


----------



## Köhlerjan (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Warum nicht ganz einfach eine Schonzeit für den Dorsch mit einer entsprechenden Überwachung oder Sperrung der Laichgebiete?
> 
> Um richtig verstanden zu werden: Ich bin absolut für die Erfassung der Ausfänge durch die Sportfischerei. Ich führe seit Jahren Fangbücher und habe auch die Aktivitäten von Herrn Schulz vom Institut für Ostseefischerei immer positiv gesehen. Allerdings sollten diese Quoten von vorherein wissenschaftlich berechnet und aus der Gesamtquote herausgerechnet werden. Ich will ein Hobby durchführen und das ist nicht Statistik und Warteübungen bei irgendwelchen EU Kontrollen.
> Wenn also die Sportangelei 5000 Tonnen Dorsche im Jahr fängt und es stehen 40.000 Tonnen für eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung zur Verfügung, können Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischerei eben nur 35.000 Tonne Quote erhalten. Wo ist das Problem?




Mooin,
ja ja wusste ich es doch, fieses Thema, aber man muss sagen dass Dolphins Meinung dem ganzen wohl am nächsten kommt. Zur Frage "Wo ist das Problem?" He he he, - Das Problem sind die Sesselpfurzer - unsere Politiker. Nun aber mal aus deren Sicht, wie sollten die das regeln, so dass sich keiner auf den Schlips getreten fühlt. Natürlich wollen wir alle nichts von unserer Freiheit abgeben, aber im Sinne der Sache werden wir wohl alle Abstriche machen müssen.  Wie die letztendlich dann aussehen, tja da sind wir unseren (gewählten)Politikern ausgeliefert.
Im dem Sinne wäre die einfachste Lösung, die einer Schonzeit für Dorsche und Fischarten die halt gefährdet sind.
Was an Land geht sollte auch auf dem Meer funktionieren.
Gruß Jan


----------



## meet (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

Hallo,
ich weiß nur, dass seit längerem (nem Jahr?) in Belgien solch eine Quote schon besteht. Jeder Angler, der mit dem Kutter raus fährt, darf maximal 15kg Dorsch fangen. Man wird da vor dem Angeln drauf hingewiesen. Bei anderen Fischarten ist es mir nicht bekannt.

grüße matthias

PS: Ist ja auch vernünftig so!


----------



## Dirk170478 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*



bacalo schrieb:


> Bescheid




Hätte auch gern die PN dazu...:q


----------



## bacalo (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

Aber gerne doch|wavey:.


----------



## Dschingis Karl (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

Schickste mir das auch mal, wäre super. Danke schonmal.#h


----------



## Köhlerjan (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

Moin moin,
langsam bekomme ich ein schlechtes Gewissen, man o man, eigentlich dachte ich ich eröffne mal diesen Trööt, um Euch mal zu erzählen was in der Zeitug stand |bla: . Tja und dann diese Resonanz in drei Tagen an Hits. Mir war es nur recht das es so manchen Schwarzangler und raffgierigen an den Kragen geht, der Untermassige und Rogner bedrohter Arten abgreift. Und Kutterbesatzungen auch mal auf Gesetzte achten sollten bzw. diese etwas mehr auf Ihren Schiffen durchdrücken müssen. Ich kenne die Existenzängste der Leute (eigene Erfahrung). Aber auch die Kutterbetreiber stehen in der Verantwortung. Dass das Ding so ein Rattenschwanz hat und etwas weitreichender ist, hat uns ja nun bacalo und Dolfin bewiesen. #6
Na dann schauen wir mal was da noch kommt.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Platte (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*



Köhlerjan schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> langsam bekomme ich ein schlechtes Gewissen, man o man, eigentlich dachte ich ich eröffne mal diesen Trööt, um Euch mal zu erzählen was in der Zeitug stand |bla: . Tja und dann diese Resonanz in drei Tagen an Hits. Mir war es nur recht das es so manchen Schwarzangler und raffgierigen an den Kragen geht, der Untermassige und Rogner bedrohter Arten abgreift. Und Kutterbesatzungen auch mal auf Gesetzte achten sollten bzw. diese etwas mehr auf Ihren Schiffen durchdrücken müssen. Ich kenne die Existenzängste der Leute (eigene Erfahrung). Aber auch die Kutterbetreiber stehen in der Verantwortung. Dass das Ding so ein Rattenschwanz hat und etwas weitreichender ist, hat uns ja nun bacalo und Dolfin bewiesen. #6
> Na dann schauen wir mal was da noch kommt.
> Gruß Jan


 
Sorry aber du raffst es anscheinend immer noch nicht. Von dem was du schreibst hat nichts mit der Quotenregelung zu tun.#d
Mache doch ein extra Trööt auf wo du über deine persönlichen Forderungen diskutieren kannst.
Du hast ein Thread aufgemacht über die Quotenforderung an die EU und um nichts anderes gehts hier. Um kein Laichdorsch, keine Mindesmaße und keine Schonzeiten.|gr:


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

Hallo Jungs!

Hab den Aufreger gelesen. Mein Kommentar:
9
Was haben wir in ÄDeutschland noch nicht reglementiert? Genau! Nichts! Nach dem Glauben unserer Politiker braucht der Deutsche egal in welchem Lebensbereich eines nicht und das ist Selbstdisziplin und Eigenverantwortung!

Das Volk über Regeln und Gesetze schön verblöden!
Meiner Meinung nach ist Deutschland im Augenblick nur um eines bemüht, den eigenen wirtschaftlichen Ruin.
Mit diesen Verordnungen auf EU-Ebene ist es wie mit dem Konjunkturpaket, die Fetten nähren und den Mittelstand verrecken lassen.

Gruß Walleyehunter69#h


----------



## Köhlerjan (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*



Platte schrieb:


> Sorry aber du raffst es anscheinend immer noch nicht. |gr:



Moin Platte,
hallo - komm mal runter. ;+
Wie oft soll ich noch schreiben dass dieses Thema wohl ein viel längeren *Rattenschwanz* hat als von mir angenommen. Also auch für Dich: es ist bei dem Blöden vom Festland angekommen, dank Dolphin und bacalo. Deine Aggression scheint eher daran geknüpft zu sein, dass Du da wohl persönlich von dem ganzen betroffen bist. 
Also, ich wollte zum einem ein paar Boardies mitteilen was in der Zeitung stand zum anderen was ich dabei denke. Dass das zu Streit führt tut mir Leid, deshalb diskutiert weiter über die Quotenregelung, macht das fair und sportlich und lasst jedem seine Meinung. Dafür wurde das Board mal gegründet. Ich schau mal wie sich das weiterentwickelt, aber mehr auch wohl nicht.
:g
Gruß Jan


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

Zweite Seite und schon wird nicht mehr sachlich diskutiert.

Und da wundert es jemanden das wir Angler es nie schaffen irgendwas zu unseren Gunsten zu ändern und uns lieber selber an die Kehle gehen,sowie Angelgegnern noch Argumente liefern ?

In Vogelfreunde/Veganerund  ähnlichen-Foren liest man soetwas nie.


----------



## Köhlerjan (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Zweite Seite und schon wird nicht mehr sachlich diskutiert.



Jo hast recht, eigentlich sollten wir alle an einem Strang ziehen.
Wollte ja eigentlich nicht mehr posten, hat mich aber den ganzen tag genervt, natürlich geht es in erster Linie um die Quoten, aber andererseits wird das auch auswikungen auf die von mir erwähnten Bereiche haben. Also Platte, Kriegsbeil begraben (hoffentlich). Zu den Quoten, man hat natürlich kein Bock mehr auf zusätzliche und meist auch nicht benötigte Gesetzte. Aber leider gibt es zu viele Menschen die gerade diese Situation zu Ihrem Provit ausnutzen. Die Polnischen Fischer mal angeführt. Was soll nun also passieren, irgendwie muss doch ne Regelung her. Das schlimmste Beispiel sind doch die Ostseemakrelen. Was die dahmalige DDR da mit seinem sogenannten "Volksfisch" abgezogen hat, ist doch nicht zu verleugnen. Abgefischt, bis nix, aber auch wirklich nix mehr da war, was sich für die Berufsfischerei gelohnt hat. Oder liege ich da auch falsch. Ich weiß nicht, ob da nicht auch ne Quote von Vorteil gewesen wäre. Ich habe selber ein Boot. Und wenn es nicht anders geht, das wir unsere bedrohten Fischarten mit Gesetzten schützen müssen, dann werde auch ich in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen. Das wird mir aber doch nicht die Laune an den schönen Tagen die ich am, oder auf dem Wasser verbringe vermiesen.
Und des weiteren frage ich mich dann, warum brauchen wir dann überhaupt Fischereischeine, Fangbeschränkungen, Angelscheine und Abgaben. Quoten sind nichts anderes, die Arbeit und der Aufwand für den Privatangler stehen auf einem anderem Blatt, aber es geht um die Sache. Das die Poletik das ganze wieder überspitzt, wohl wahr.
Aber ich sehe nicht das Problem, angel ich an einem See, verlangt der Fischer von mir das ich mich an die Fangmenge pro Tag halte und Ihm die Fänge aufzeichne. Warum soll das nicht auch für die Ostsee greifen. Man, das ist unser Meer, vor unserer Haustür. Ich würde mich freuen wenn meine Kinder da auch noch angeln können ( Nun mal übertrieben).
Ich glaube eigentlich wollen wir alle dasselbe, in Ruhe angeln und unseren Spaß haben und das brauchen wir uns aus Brüssel nicht vermiesen zu lassen.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Platte (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

Hier streitet keiner Jan, es ist nur mal wieder ein hartes Thema was die Zukunft vieler Gewerbetreibenden, Kuttereignern, Vermietern, Bootsverleihern und auch den Meeresanglern betrifft.
Solche Themen sollten ernst genommen werden auch wenn ich nicht hoffe das der Entwurf durchkommt.
Du bist durch deinen vorherigen Post zum 2ten male wieder vom eigentlichen Thema abgekommen womit der Entwurf rein gar nichts zu tun hat. 
Durch solche abweichenden Kommentare wird meist immer solch ein Thread für alle anderen zu einer undurchsichtigen Plattform was mit dem Thema später nichts mehr zu tun hat. Solltest du dich dadurch angegriffen gefühlt haben bitte ich dies zu Entschuldigen. Sollte nicht so gemeint sein.


----------



## Köhlerjan (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*



Platte schrieb:


> Du bist durch deinen vorherigen Post zum 2ten male wieder vom eigentlichen Thema abgekommen womit der Entwurf rein gar nichts zu tun hat.



Moin Platte,
ich weiß nicht warum ich abgekommen bin, habe hier mal ein Auzug aus dem Gesetzvorschlag:

in Erwägung nachstehender Gründe:
(1) Ziel der Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik ist gemäß der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 2371/2002
des Rates vom 20. Dezember 2002 über die Erhaltung und nachhaltige Nutzung der
Fischereiressourcen im Rahmen der Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik8 die Nutzung der
lebenden aquatischen Ressourcen unter nachhaltigen wirtschaftlichen, ökologischen
und sozialen Bedingungen.
(2) Da der Erfolg der Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik von einer wirksamen
Kontrollregelung abhängt, soll mit dieser Verordnung eine gemeinschaftliche
Fischereiaufsichtsregelung festgelegt werden, die einen umfassenden und integrierten
Ansatz wählt, um die Einhaltung der Vorschriften der Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik
zu gewährleisten und durch Einbeziehung aller Aspekte für die nachhaltige
Bewirtschaftung der lebenden aquatischen Ressourcen zu sorgen.
(3) Die Erfahrungen mit der Anwendung der Verordnung (EWG) Nr. 2847/93 vom
12. Oktober 1993 zur Einführung einer Kontrollregelung für die gemeinsame
*Fischereipolitik9 haben gezeigt, dass die jetzige Kontrollregelung nicht mehr ausreicht,*um die Einhaltung der Vorschriften der Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik zu
gewährleisten.
8 ABl. L 358 vom 31.12.2002, S. 59.
9 ABl. L 261 vom 20.10.1993, S. 1.

Ich finde ich bin gar nicht so weit weg vom Thema, gehört auch mit dazu.

Und das zu Kleinbooten: 
(10) Für kleine, unter 10 m lange Fischereifahrzeuge wäre das Führen eines Logbuchs oder
das Ausfüllen einer Erklärung ein angesichts der Fangkapazität unverhältnismäßig
hoher Aufwand. Um diese Schiffe angemessen zu kontrollieren, sollten die
Mitgliedstaaten deren Tätigkeit anhand eines Stichprobenplans überwachen
Und zu Artikel 47:
Kapitel V
Überwachung der Freizeitfischerei
Artikel 47
Freizeitfischerei
1. Freizeitfischerei per Boot in Gemeinschaftsgewässern auf einen Bestand, für den ein
Mehrjahresplan gilt, unterliegt einer Genehmigung, die der Flaggenmitgliedstaat für
das betreffende Schiff erteilt.
DE 45 DE
2. Fänge der Freizeitfischerei aus Beständen, für die Mehrjahrespläne gelten, werden
vom Flaggenmitgliedstaat erfasst.
3. Fänge von Arten, für die Mehrjahrespläne gelten, durch Freizeitfischerei werden auf
die betreffenden Quoten des Flaggenmitgliedstaats angerechnet. Die betreffenden
Mitgliedstaaten setzen einen Anteil ihrer Quoten fest, der ausschließlich für die
Freizeitfischerei genutzt wird.
4. Außer für philanthropische Zwecke ist es untersagt, Fänge aus einer Freizeitfischerei
zu vermarkten.
entnommen bei:http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=COM:2008:0721:FIN:DE:PDF
Und ich weiß wirklich nicht, was an dieser Regelung falsch ist.
Gruß Jan


----------



## dorsch25 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

nennst dich köhlerjan. schön in norwegen köhler fangen und hier die leute verrückt machen..........solche wie dich find ich zum:v:v:v:v


----------



## N_S Dakota (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

Also ich finde das echt - SUPER - ?!? |rolleyes

Betrachte ich dieses Thema mal aus meiner Warte 
zeigt sich mich mir  eine ganz klare Linie die diesem 
Gesetzesentwurf aus Brüssel zugrunde liegt. 

Ich meine, das ist doch absolut logisch !
Ist den Kuttern erst mal eine Quote zugeteilt, 
geht der Spaß erst RICHTIG los !!!

Dann darf bald auf E-bay oder sonstwo, 
auf Kutterplätze geboten werden, 
denn jeder will doch mal auf die Hohe SEE
und dort die Luft schnuppern, 
nur das sich das bald nicht jeder einfach mal so leisten kann. 

Die Rederei der Kutter bzw. Die Eignergesellschafften 
verdienen sich eine goldene Nase - DAS WIRD SUPER -

*Für den kleinen Mann bedeutet das, nur eine FRAGE *

- ENTWEDER Großwild-Safari in Südafrika ODER auf einen, 
dieser teuer, zu Schwarzmarkt-preisen erstandenen und 
mit dem Leben, bis auf letzte Blut verteidigten |krach:
- KUTTER-PLÄTZEN - #h

Also die Herren, Seeluft scheint mir, wird teuer und exklusiv
oder wie betrachten SIE das als der kleine Mann von der Straße der man nun halt so ist ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Köhlerjan (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> nennst dich köhlerjan. schön in norwegen köhler fangen und hier die leute verrückt machen..........solche wie dich find ich zum:v:v:v:v



Jetzt geht das schon wieder los.
Sag mal, kannst Du nicht anders. Siehst mein Bild. Sag ich Dir was zu. Der erste Köhler, der kleine war schon schön an dem Tag, dann kahm der zweite / Herzklopfen, dann der dritte Adrenalin Hochphase, alle in einer halben Stunde. Bei den meisten beginnt dann der Blutrausch. Ich habe mich hingesetzt, ne Kippe geraucht und die Angel eingepackt und bin für den Tag nach Haus gefahren. Nix mit Gier und voll die Bütt. Bevor Du über Leute urteilst, solltest Du vieleicht erstmal mehr hinterfragen. Muss das hier wirklich so ein Meinungsfeindlicher Trööt werden. Außerdem haben andere auch meine Meinung, die findest Du dann also auch alle zum:v Und verrückt mach ich hier auch niemanden. Hört doch endlich mal mit dem Mist auf und last uns diskutieren , ich weiß nicht warum ich hier ständig angefeindet werde. Das Forum war mal echt kultig und peacig, man konnte sich mit allen über alles unterhalten und diskutieren, was ist nur los, das viele jetzt immer gleich ausfallend werden müssen, wie wäre es mal mit Manieren. Wir haben ein Problem mit unseren Fischbeständen in der Ostsee, oder etwa nicht. Ja klar, ganz einfach, fangen wir hier nichts fahren wir nach Norwegen. Aber die haben raffgierige Touriangler langsam auch satt. Wie war das, nur noch bestimmte Mengen an Dorschfilet zur Ausfuhr für Privatangler. Komisch. Ich fahr nach Norge, nicht um mich an dem Fisch zu bereichern, sondern um zu angeln und Spaß an der Freud zu haben. 
Also Dorsch, wenn dann alle Dorsche in der Ostsee gefangen sind, gibst Du Dir den dann ein anderen Namen wie z.B. Nixismehrmitdorsch.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Platte (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> nennst dich köhlerjan. schön in norwegen köhler fangen und hier die leute verrückt machen..........solche wie dich find ich zum:v:v:v:v


 
Sag mal merkst du noch was?|krach: Sehr produktiver Beitrag zum Thema#d


----------



## Köhlerjan (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*



Platte schrieb:


> Sag mal merkst du noch was?|krach: Sehr produktiver Beitrag zum Thema#d



Jo danke, wir beide gehen noch mal auf`n Bier los.#6

Aber so langsam kapiere ich das ganze. Natürlich kann man mich jetzt als Threateröffner als Buhmann hinstellen, weil für mich auch Hintergrundthemen wichtig sind und verstehen kann ich es auch deshalb, weil man das ganze Problem auf die Fischer abwälzt (ob nun Hobby o. Gewerblich). Da kann der eine oder andere schon mal angepi...t sein. Natürlich versuchen unsere Politiker das Pferd mal wieder falsch aufzuzäumen. Man kann die Quote nicht über die Fangmenge oder Boote bestimmen. Es sind z.B auch so viele Faktoren für die Dorschbrut wichtig. Was ich damit sagen will ist, wenn wir wie in den letzten Jahren wenig Wind hatten, der frisches Salzwasser aus der Nordsee in die Ostsee geblasen hat, konnte der Dorschlaich sich nicht entwickeln. Das wirkt sich auch negativ auf die Fanganzahl aus, wird aber nicht berücksichtigt. Des Weiteren sind auch die Anreinerstaaten die größten Verschmutzter der Ostsee. Was wir jährlich aus der Agrarwirtschaft, an Dünger und Jauche über unsere Bäche in die Ostsee befördern ist grausam. Auch dies wirkt sich auf den Fischnachwuchs aus. All dies läuft aber mit der Aufgabenverteilung in Brüssel nicht konform. Dort wird niemals ein Gesetz entworfen zum Schutz der Ostsee, was gleichzeitig alle Themen behandelt, um eine tatsächlich vernünftige Quote zu errechnen. Und das kann natürlich den einen oder anderen Sauer machen. Jedoch habe nicht ich unsere Politiker darum gebeten, also bitte bleibt sachlich. Aber anstatt nur zu motzen, wird es doch vieleicht doch auch mal konstruktive Vorschläge geben, wie für so ein Ding ein Ausweg gefunden werden kann.
Für meinen Teil könnte ich auch mit einem Fangverbot für bestimmte Fischarten auskommen, dass sich über 1 - 3 Jahre erstreckt, ist Otopie, aber eigentlich logisch. Die nichtbefischte Art würde Sprunghaft nach oben gehen und es könnten sich auch mal wieder Große Rogner entwickeln die zukünftige Generationen sichern. Und  dann eine vernünftig angesetzte Quote für die Gewerblichen, die alle vernünftig leben läßt.
Wie gesagt ist Otopie, rein wirtschaftlich schon. Die Fischer könnten ja mal nicht eben Ihre Boote einmotten und von Luft leben. Doch ohne Maßnahmen wird der Dorsch nicht mehr.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Platte (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

Schicke dir mal ne PN als Denkanstoss weil es nichts mit Quote zu tun hat#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hobby-Angler im Visier der EU*

Damit sich hier nicht noch mehr vor den rollenden Zug 
werfen ist der Thread hiermit geschlossen.

Hoffentlich wird es bald wieder wärmer #h


----------

